# Harbor Freight acceptable tools list



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

I remember a while back someone posted a list of HF tools that were actually good buys. Does anyone know where this list is? I am thinking of picking up their 6" digital calipers, and was wondering if there was anything else worth looking at since I am making the trip.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

just look up harborfreight.com and you will see what they have on sale


----------



## iamwelty (Nov 14, 2009)

I've got the digital caliper… I've tried to replace it with more expensive ones, but so far the HF one outlasts the "better" ones, it's a crazy-good cheap tool. You'll also want to get a HF Multi-tool… there on sale locally for $34.00. Sands, cuts… works incredibly good. I've also have a HF finish nailer that is probably 15 years old and does a great job… but I've had two other HF nailers that just barely made it home until the broke…


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

GMman, I am not looking for the sales items… I am looking for a list of products that HF sells that are better quality than their typical junk.

Thanks iamwelty, I am relieved to hear that the calipers aren't junk.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

How funny 

I wish it were that simple.

There's a place in MY world for HF, but … it's not enough to list the acceptable tools. You have to be really vigilant, and really lucky.

Even within the good tools, you have to get a good one.

In other words, their quality is *all over the map*. People might recommend their bar clamps, but … spend a little time going through their stock. You'll likely find BIG differences in finish, machining, precision, etc.

IME, that's the HF game: You gotta' be asking yourself ONE question: Do I feel lucky?

Well?

Do ya' ... punk? 

[I hope it's clear that was a "Dirty Harry" line, and not an insult ]


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

LOL… I got the reference NBeener


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Well I would say that most if not all is junk I got some of their tools and after a few use the go to the dump, don't go waste your money.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I have heard some people have real good luck with their stuff, but I hear a lot more people that don't.

If it's something that you plug in, hit it with a hammer or sharpen, I will avoid it.
I would rather spend more to get something reputable.

Their "C" clamps, wheels, gloves and things like that I have no complaints about.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

This is a horrible fright gem:

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=42340

It gets a lot of use on my lathe. I go there for rubber gloves and Titebond glue.


----------



## grub32 (Jan 20, 2010)

I have the digital caliper too… they work just fine.

I also have a hose real and it works good.

I also have about 30 of the 6 in clamps from china and love em.

I have a framing nailer and roofing nailer that are as good or better than my bostish gun.

that's a good start on list… I also have covered my floors in their mats when on sale.

Good luck,

Grub


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

I actually have that Chuck hairy… can't beat $7.99 for how much I use it.

Oh, and the fact I have a coupon for 66% off the calipers isn't bad either


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I have purchased their 2 hp dust collectors , 3/4" pipe clamps (lots of them) digital calipers. All of these items I have found to be good tools considering their cost and I would buy them again. On the other hand I have returned many other tools of theirs because they were junk.


----------



## KevinVan (Oct 9, 2009)

Google harbor freight gems and you will find some lists.

http://woodworkerszone.com/wiki/index.php?title=Harbor_Freight_Gems


----------



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

Neil: Ha. That's funny you quoted Dirty Harry and then had to explain it.

It's funny because I just quoted Wesley Snipes line from "White Men Can't Jump" to a friend of my daughter's that I don't know that well, but I called her first to make sure it was okay. He finally beat me in a game of Words With Friends on our iPhones so I told him "The sun even shines on a dog's ass some days".

Interpim: I am happy with the digital dial indicator (shown here: http://lumberjocks.com/Bothus/blog/11179). But I agree with most people here about their quality.

Did you search LJ for "Habor Freight"? I just did and there are a lot of reviews of different tools.

Good luck.

Bothus


----------



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

Grub32: I was planning to buy their hose reel. Glad to hear you are happy with it.

Bothus


----------



## hobie123 (Jan 28, 2010)

Im with a1jim, I purchased one of the 2hp dust collectors not to long ago and it works great in my shop so far. I am looking to replace the bag filter with a wynn but other than that it was hard to beat for $140. I will also have to agree with the others, gloves, hammers, items with non moving parts I would purchase. The other items I would take a very close look at prior to purchase. You can always search the forums to see what kind of luck others have had with a certain tool.


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

Just today I got the HF sales flyer for march, their Pittsburgh clamps are on sale, as well as many of their big tools like the 2HP Dust Collector ($179) and 14" bandsaw ($299) both of which people have said are decent for the price.


----------



## russv (Sep 21, 2009)

i bought their heavy duty tile cutting (10") and have been happy with it. it was a third the price of all others and since have seen some of the others brands and my seems to be better built.

I have bought many other items and have no complaints. yes i've seen some of their items i wouldn't buy.

russv


----------



## LeeG (Feb 16, 2010)

Check out: 
http://hfreviews.com/reviews.php


----------



## DaveInMontana (Mar 8, 2009)

I also have the air hose reel, certainly serves it's intended use. I have two air tools, a pin nailer and 1/4" staple gun. For the occasional use I give them, they work just fine. I recently purchased the digital caliper, the one that is either us or metric. I use it more that a better quality one that has the dial. I would much rather work with metric measurements, the digital with convert measurements instantly.

I also concur some of HF is junk.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Let's see what do I have from Harbor Freight that I use and like:

*$14.00 Brad Nailer*. I like it so much I got rid of my $120.00 Porter Cable.

*Grinders.* 4 1/2" and 6" hand held, Good quality. No luck with the $10.00 4" model but I think I got a bad one. I plan to pick up another 4" HF grinder soon but the $17.00-$20.00 (depending on sale) grinders seem fine. I wonder if the $10.00 grinders are the ones that didn't make it past QC. (heh). The 6" grinders cost more.

*Air tools* Body saw, pencil grinder, air drill, jitter bug, orbital sander, air hammer all good. 3" cut off wheel doesn't have much torque.

*14" cut off saw* Good quality.

*Punches and cold chisels* OK quality.

*Drill bits* I must of gotten lucky I bought about a 50 bit index several years ago and they have held up well. I have replaced (some several times) the size bits I use most often (lots of use).

*Drill press* bench top 16 speed works great, I've had it for several years, no complaints.

*Digital caliper* OK quality.

*Compressor* I used one of their 20 gallon uprights for a couple years without any issues. I then upgraded to a 60 gallon Porter Cable upright then noticed after I brought it home it is the exact same 60 gallon compressor that HF sells and I paid $50.00 more for the Porter Cable sticker. I replaced the pop-off valve and tank drain valve, both were irritating me with improper operation. I replaced them with off the shelf Harbor Freight parts and have had no problems since.

*Open end wrenches (spanners)* SAE and metric. OK quality, no complaints.

*Body hammer and dollys* work just fine.

*5" bench vise and anvil* No complaints.

*Machinists vice* for drill press. No complaints.

*110 volt wire feed welder* No complaints.

*2 1/2 ton floor jack* No complaints.

*Jack stands* No complaints.

*drive on auto ramps* No complaints.

*ATV pickup loading ramps* No complaints.

*Air tool quick disconnects* OK but I have replaced several for leaking. I have found that they are either good or bad when installed. I would guess about 25% leak.

*2 hp dust collector* best value their is for a DC unit in my opinion, I would buy another any time I needed a DC unit.

*Air hose reel* No complaints.

*Storehouse* Small nuts and bolts, washers, lock washers and cotter keys etc work fine for general shop use. Anything that needs better quality fasteners (expensive woodworking equipment, automotive etC) I would find better quality fasteners made with better steel.

*Brads, Pins and gun nails* OK quality.
----------------

I don't buy any power tools that I need precision work out of from Harbor Freight although I hear their Band Saw works good after a proper setup and tune up.

I also don't buy their carpentry hammers because of uncomfortable and loose fitting handles.

I don't buy their plier type tools either. I stick with Channel Lock, Klein and Vise-grip.

I am sure their are some I forgot. If they were bad when purchased or went bad on me I would remember.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I bought many tools from Harbor Freight in the last 25 years or so. 
I was satisfied by everyone of them.
Lately I bought the 14' band saw and the 16 speeds 3/4HP floor press. I also bought the 2HP dust collector. I believe that their tolls in general are very good for the price. 
Lately I also have been buying Ridgid tools for the same reason, I believe that they offer very good value.
I bought the R4511 table saw for $299.00, I bought the oscillating sander, I bought the planer. They have a nice orbital sander and a nice trim router.
I also bought a few tools from Sears, the the same reason value, I just bought a set of 3 hand planers for a decent price and free shipping.

The multipurpose vibrating tool at HF is a killer , my wife got me one for my birthday. 
I have used and abused it remolding my house, it works like champ, all that for $29.99 on sale. Buy it.


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm torn here. HF has solved so many little problems for me.

When I needed a shaft key, they had an assortment that was only $10; not only did I get the key I needed, I probably have every other shaft key I'll ever need.

I've been restoring an old drill press and needed a pin punch to remove one part; for $7 they had an entire set, again, probably all I'll ever need. While I was there I picked up the $8 chuck someone else mentioned above; it seems well-made, we'll have to see how it works out on the drill press.

When I aligned my table saw, I used a $10 dial indicator from HF.

Just a few examples. Where else can you go now to get the wide range of litlle tool solutions? At any price? I used to say Sears, but they have trimmed back to only large volume stuff - even their "tool centers" don't have the breadth of things I can get from HF. It isn't just about price.

Now the failures:

I recently broke the 30-year-old channel-locks I had (yeah, I was abusing them). I bought a replacement at HF and took them back the same day. As soon as you put any pressure on them, the guide would slip right out of the channel - useless.

They had a Chinese 1/4 pad sander a few years back that was only $6. I burned up 4 of them refinishing a table top - not particularly heavy usage. I never even took the last one back for replacement, I just bought a name-brand unit I have used ever since.

Drill bits? Hell, I've had no luck buying drill bits anywhere. Even the name brand replacements I can buy at HD and Lowes don't hold an edge. Part of the attraction of the old drill press I am restoring now was the inclusion of a complete set of 40-50 year old American made drill bits. I know they'll hold an edge and I can resharpen them when they finally dull.

HF is just so damned hit-and-miss on their quality. Some of their stuff is well-designed and well-made. I took the $10 dial indicator apart and it was a marvel of good design and nice workmanship. The $8 chuck seems extremely well-made and nicely finished - I've yet to use it though. So why can't they manage to sell decent channel-locks?


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

I like the digital calipers enough that I went back for another one. My only complaint with it is that the display constantly blinks indicating a low battery. It seems to only last a week or two on a new battery before blinking, then keeps going for another year before the battery is truly dead.

They also have a few made in the USA tools that are about half the price of identical tools at the big boxes.

I have returned everything that I tried from them with a power cord, although lots of people seem to like the 2HP dust collector.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Steve;

It's a big PIA but I just take the battery out of my digital caliper after use or it will be dead the next time I need them. Other than battery life they work well.

The 2HP dust collector is a great value especially if you use the $139.99 coupon in March 2010 Wood magazine.


----------



## syenefarmer (Dec 19, 2009)

Here is another HF Gems List.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

syenefarmer, Thanks for posting up. Now I don't have to dig up my old posts!

I should mention I ran out of room for the complete list on the first page. Please look at the continuation of the list HERE.

FWIW, most everything I have gotten from Harbor Freight has been reliable, and more than worth the expense… I am one of those that has had very good experiences with their stuff… I have the…

#97869 2HP Dust Collector
#32208 14" 4 speed Wood Cutting Band Saw.
#34706 12×33-1/3 (although other docs, and the tape measure say 12×36)" cast iron lathe. (JET JWL 1236 clone).
Misc item # clamps, sanding sponges, moisture meter, stud finder, hammers, etc…

The only truly poor quality control issue I have had with HF products is with the hole saw set. The pilot bit was simply machined wrong, and the set screw / arbor setup was cross threaded. I rethreaded the arbor, installed a slightly larger set screw, and replaced the pilot bit with an OLD Ace Hardware bit I flattened a side of with the bench grinder… Works flawlessly now…


----------



## JamesW (Feb 28, 2010)

I would be interested in hearing any feedback on the 14" HF Bandsaw. I just helped my uncle upgrade a $125 Craigslist find with a new Kreg Fence, urethane tires and blocks, inserts a spring, plus some misc bolts. All in all he has about $300 excluding the new blades he ordered. It looks a lot like the #32208 from HF, and it was cutting very true and clean.

The new price of one of these is $340 and they go on sale for around the $300 mark, so other than a good tune-up will I need to spend any real money on it, other than a fence?

I have had great luck with the polisher and the HVLP Spray Kit


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I had very good luck with all the tools I bought at harbor Freifh in the last twenty five years with two exceptions: a router and a drill press but with both of them my issues might have been withe specific tool I had as I read good review about them.
I got one of this band saw 2 weeks ago for $100.
It had been used only twice and it is just one year old.
I am waiting for a riser kit to install on it.
With a good blade, it works like a champ.
I moved the switch and I installed "cool blocks"


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

*I would be interested in hearing any feedback on the 14" HF Bandsaw.*

Welcome to Lumberjocks *James.* There are a few reviews, setup guides and tune up guides available here on our website. I imagine a quick search would turn up a good lot of information for you.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

$139.00 Dust Collector coupon.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

" I would be interested in hearing any feedback on the 14" HF Bandsaw." Check the reviews on this website and many other. 
I have one and I like it. I upgraded it with a riser, better blades, mobile base, cool blocks and I relocated the switch. 
I also bought the dust collector for $139.00 and I also upgrade it.


----------



## Bryan_M (Jan 25, 2010)

Floor standing drill press, digital calipers, bar clamps, toggle clamps, heat gun, magnetic base flexible LED work light (can't find these anymore! I want more!)... they have some decent stuff if you rummage through everything.


----------



## KMJohnsonow (Feb 16, 2010)

For you woodworkers, this little moisture meter works very good. http://search.harborfreight.com/cpisearch/web/search.do?keyword=Moisture+meter&Submit=Go


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

These have been very useful is my shop, And by first look they don't always scream "cheap skate" at me. 
Got 4 they have held up good.

*3 Way Edging Clamps
Central Forge
4067-0VGA
$5.99 *
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=4067
Also bought this cheapy plastic caliper. 
I planed to use it for a shop made jig but never went with the design. Its no Starrett, but I use this all the time.
Only issue is the battery cover comes off losing the measurements you had 
*6" Composite Fractional Digital Caliper
Cen-Tech
99639-0VGA
$11.99 *
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=99639


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I've been satisfied with the $100 mortiser…it drills square holes as advertised. The hold down isn't great but it's worth the asking price IMO. If I made my living doing mortises, I'd get a better tool but this one's been fine when I need it.

I've been very happy with the "13 model 38142 benchtop DP. It's even on the impressive side. It's powerful, stable, quiet, smooth, has low runout and vibration (without a link belt), and has acceptable quill travel….no bells and whistles. It was $144 on sale…had it been $350 and been mustard yellow, I'd still be happy with it.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

I did a review of their 1-ton foldable shop crane recently. It's not much more complicated than a rock, so it's pretty good.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Anyone have any comments on this metal detector?


----------



## rsmith71 (Jan 26, 2010)

I noticed that noone has mentioned the benchtop oscillating spindle sander. I picked up the Central OSS last spring and have really enjoyed it. It will really take off the wood! The houcing is ridgid plastis but the top is cast. I bolted down to a banch and have really got my money's worth. It came with 6 spindles and sleeves (1/2, 3/4, 1", 1 1/2, 2", 3"), all for $99. Good bargain.


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

Ive had good experience with

F-style bar clamps
vise grip clamp with the flat end (instead of the Kreg version)
wet/dry sandpaper
wheels
4" angle grinder


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I also have their $39.00 multi tool. I'm sure the Fein is much better but for as much as I use mine the HF model is a pleasure to own.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Abbot,. Amen and Amen , I "love" mine and ti is indestructible.
My wife $29.99 for mine, even a better deal.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

I have had great luck with everything I have purchased from Harbor Freight, there wood lathe is heavy cast iron, there mini mill has preformed flawlessly, the 14" band saw, i replaced the guide blocks with Harbor Freights roller bearings, do get a good blade though. The dust collector is great. Various had power tools, sanders and the like all work great. There digital calipers all read accuratly. I can say I am very happy with what I have purchased from Harbor Freight.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

My personal HF Tools listing isn't huge, but it isn't tiny either…

HF #32208 14" 4 speed woodcutting band saw. Overall I am WAY more than happy with this saw. I have upgraded it quite a bit, but then again, almost any band saw under $1K is going to get upgrades from me…
HF #34706 Cast Iron Wood lathe. The Jet JWL 1236 clone. So far it's been an excellent machine. 
HF #97869 2 HP dust collector. Another modded HF tool. I use the Wynn canister filter on it. Plenty of power. Does what I want it to.
Too many item #s to list, but the HF F head bar clamps. Every bit as good as my Jorgensons, and a mess cheaper…
#94386 9" Quick Release Woodworking Vise. Works great. Sometimes the quick release gets gummy. Clean the cosmoline off of it, lube it with dry lube and it works flawlessly…
#46751, 46752, and 46753 sanding sponges. Works exactly how I expect, dirt cheap.
Item # forgotten. Stud / metal / voltage / moisture sensor. Works great. Has found plenty of nails, screws and whatnot, never run a blade into something I missed with it…

I have been hearing good things about the 12" SCMS. Not sure about the accuracy of it, but those that own them report good things from them…


----------



## rherring3 (Feb 23, 2009)

Their Dig. Calipers work great for me. I've got 2 of them and have had them for a long time. Others I have seen look the same and cost twice as much.


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

I bought the HF mortiser for $50 off Craigs list just for the three mortise chisels. I cut my mortises on router table to length and then finish the ends square with a chisel. The HF chisels worked like a charm although they were only taking the corners out.

Anyway, after doing it with a manually with a HF dead blow hammer for a while I decided to try the mortiser. It works great for just making the end of slot square. I can do eight of them manually in about the time it takes to set up the mortiser, so only good if doing quite a few.

Steve.


----------



## ackychris (Feb 24, 2010)

I just got an order from Harbor Freight, and thought I'd post it here. I got some of the Pittsburgh 12" F-style bar clamps on sale for $3, and the fit and finish is great-haven't clamped anything with 'em yet, but I think they were definitely a good deal. I also got some 2" Pittsburgh deep throat c-clamps, and the fit and finish are are really impressive. I'm super happy with those, for sure. I also got a 6-piece technical measuring set (inside and outside calipers, depth gauge, dividers, vernier caliper, 6" precision ruler) on sale for a few bucks. I figured it was a risk, but I really just needed some cheap dividers and an inside caliper, so I thought it was worth it, and it kinda was. The fit and finish is, well, not good, but decent for my purposes. And just for fun, I compared the depth gauge, 6" ruler, and vernier caliper to my little General 6" ruler. Not quite accurate. I wouldn't use 'em for anything but really quick-and-dirty measurements-the ruler is off by about 1/16th over its whole length, the vernier caliper seems slightly worse. But that's okay, I've got some good rulers and a decent vernier caliper already. The depth gauge is surprisingly well built (I expected the crosspiece to be plastic, but it's metal-feels like cast iron), so I might use it now and then-double-checking the measurement with a ruler I trust, of course. Anyway, here's a summary in case you didn't read my long-winded, rambling post.

94447-0VGA: 6 piece technical measuring set-a good deal at a couple bucks, but don't pay full price (and don't expect accuracy)
98112-0VGA: 2" deep throat c-clamps-a complete steal at regular price
96214-0VGA: 12" bar clamps-a steal at $3, a great deal at regular price


----------



## PhineasWhipsnake (Jan 20, 2010)

I've bought a few things from HF myself, and must admit they're pretty good. The 2HP dust collector (with the Wynn cannister upgrade) can't be beat for twice the money. Their oscillating spindle sander is the exact same item (except color) as the Triton and Rockwell units at twice the price. I bought their 13" floorstanding drill press years ago for $130, and it's probably the exact same as the Jet or Delta except for the paint. All in all, I firmly believe most of their stuff is made in the same plants as the big-name tools, although they reportedly skimp on bearing quality and olther details that most of us hobbyists would never notice. My only objection to buying from Red China is political, but unfortunately they've come to dominate a lot of manufacturing these days, so we have very little choice for affordable tools. I love some of the European stuff, but the prices they need to charge are way over my head.


----------



## rtree (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh please don't make me list all the tools I've bought at HF. If my wife looks over my shoulder and sees it, I'm dead. I have tools from sears, lowes, HD, Northern HF and even Big Lots. I buy what I think is good design, durability and price and hope for the best. Also on sale helps. The HF tools include lathe, DP, several sanders and grinders, band saw, chop saw, hammer drill, (no battery tools-they have weird batteries) hand tools and a little of just about everything else they sell. I shop the sales. I believe that if you are careful and look the tool over, you will get your money's worth. BUT, if you look in the back of the handyman/woodworker type magazines (This Old House) you can find 20% off coupons every month. So if you are going to buy $250.00 item, spend $5.00 and get a magazine with a 20% coupon and save $50 on the item. Oh yea, read the magazine too. Best of luck with ALL tool purchases.


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

Plug cutters set is good, Sorry I didn't read every post may already be mentioned. I recently had a need for some wood plugs on a project. While in cabinetry class I asked my Teacher if he'd cut me some at home. The next class he just said to barrow it. Tonight I cut a bunch of plugs they cut cleanly and fit the holes I drilled with forstner bits. I checked the harbor freight site for a link to this plug cutter set but didn't find it.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

I have just about never walked out of HF without buying something that I liked. My last trip to the Olympia store, I bought a bunch of sanding blockes of different grades. They are about 3" x 5" x 1". Firm lilttle blocks for sanding. What a bunch of junk. They totally disintegrated upon sanding any wood. I have gone to the box stores and got the same product for a little more money but they lasted way longer.


----------



## skone (Sep 20, 2010)

No HF stores around me - I finally decided to give them a go with a web order. I ordered the bargain shopper drill press table. $30-some bucks after shipping. Shipping was $8.99. No matter HOW good the table is for the money, the fact that I ordered on April 1st and I still don't have the thing on April 11th-- it has left me sour.

You either charge for shipping or you don't. If you do charge for shipping you shouldn't put the box on the back of a two-legged mule.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Lee Valley and Harbor Freight - same thing? 
Transfer punches set
If those aren't the exact same items, then I must be going crazy. I guess now I've seen yet one more thing I never expected I'd see
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/pag...=1,43456,54892

http://www.harborfreight.com/28-piec...-set-3577.html

SORRY I can't get links to work right,never had that problem before


----------



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

Good eye there Bubba er I mean Bubinga.

As my momma used to say "They do favor".

Jerry


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

I do see the resemblance.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=54892&cat=1,43456,54892
http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=transfer+punches


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

they DO look similar, but keep in mind that this happens a lot. what some people have posited is that HF and other companies (LV, Delta, Jet, etc) get stuff from the same factories, but the stuff that the other companies get has gone through more rigorous QC inspection, while HF just gets whatever… which explains why sometimes HF stuff is fine and other times it's complete crap.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

2 hp dust collector. I threw away the "bird deflector" bags and added the felted bags from Highland Woodworking. On/off switch went bad, fixed it myself, ordered a spare, good to go.
Bill


----------



## WaywardHoosier (May 9, 2007)

I bought the HF dowel jig ($17) and it is almost identical to the Rockler and Woodcraft ($50). It works great.

I bought the HF version of Preppin Weapon sander ($5) versus ($20) else where. Works great.

I bought a HVLP sparay gun for $15 versus $39 at HD and Lowes and it was easy to use and I was pleased with its spray (just beginning and practice more than final finish for now).


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

What comes out of your shop, nestled in your hands and bearing the imprints of little parts of your soul, is so dependent upon where your heart and spirit are when you created that object from wood stacked in a corner and an idea floating in your brain.

Having a tool fail in my hands in no way contributes to what my work is: something I was created to do and am driven to accomplish.

I've read all these posts and several thoughts come to mind:

1. To some, buying at HF is a gamble. I've heard state run lotteries described as "a tax on people who are bad at math."

2. Hand three identical pieces of metal to my friend George, the metals expert, and even when he grinds them and studies the sparks he can't tell you exactly what each is, but he surely can tell you that they all have different characteristics and contain different alloys.

3. It is now established fact on LJ that big box stores and others sell de-specced tools. Saying that you're amazed that something you bought at a big box wasn't good either is likely stating the obvious. Seek another standard of comparison.

4. John Ruskin's famous quote, associated by many of us with ice cream: There is scarcely anything in the world that some man cannot make a little worse, and sell a little more cheaply. The person who buys on price alone is this man's lawful prey.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Lee,

I appreciate your perspective on this.

I am not a master craftsman but I buy Lee-Nielsen planes and older Bridge City squares off ebay just because they feel good in my hands. I don't know if they make me a better craftsman or not but they do make me enjoy the work more.

Of course the down side of buying them off ebay is the most of my squares have someone else's initials engraved into them but I can live with that.

Jerry


----------



## JustMike (May 24, 2010)

A few years ago I bought a port-a-power unit and it has done real well. Which really surprised me, as I didn't pay very much at all for it. But I would really be quite leery of about 98% of their stuff and I looked over most everything they had.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

I have a lotta HF stuff, some of which is old enough to have a real opinion, and others are too new to really decide.

My oldest HF is a 12V drill, still going strong, battery still holds a charge well. 7 years or so I believe. Haven't cycled the battery a whole lot, but I am very pleased.

I have a dozen of their 12" quick clamps. I've had a problem with 1, and they don't have as much clamping pressure as an Irwin, but it's plenty good enough for most jobs.

The F clamps are really, really nice. The aluminum bar clamps are about the same quality as the Rockler, which is not saying too much, but they work. C clamps are great also.

I have the pipe clamps. They don't hold as well as a pony, but they are quite decent for large glue ups.

I have the dial indicator and the mag base. Not all that accurate, but plenty good enough for woodworking. Outstanding value.

I have the 2HP dust collector (upgraded with a Wynn filter). Best HF gem ever.

I have an SAE hex key set. Very decent, very good value

I have a framing square that is way off. I suspect it's hit or miss on that.

I got their drill press table on sale. Another outstanding value. It's particle board based, but the tracks and clamps are great, works great, and (when on sale) priced lower than the parts to make your own.

Dead blow hammer - great

Angle grinder. Makes a hell of a racket- sounds like the bearings have sand in them. Cuts fine, over 5 years old.

Nailers: I have 3. The combo brad/staple nailer has an issue that the hammer is sized for the staple, which means the dent for the brad is much too big. The dedicated brad nailer is better, not as good as a Bostich. I also have a pin nailer which has a similar problem. I have very little jamming problems, and they work just fine. I have HF fasteners, and so far, they work fine. Some others have reported some problems with them, but I am a happy camper

Air hose: great

Small, single roller stand. Okay. As advertised, on sale is a good value. One roller isn't a great design, but it does what I expect it to do.

Sheet goods clamp/saw guide. Okay. Works, but only just barely. Probably wouldn't buy another one, but it's a whole lot less expensive than the competition.

Shop towels, gloves, acid brushes, chip brushes - just fine, not worth spending more for some other brand.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have had very good luck with their 6"x48" belt sander. Paid hundreds of $ less than Grizzly and it works great. I use it a lot every day.


----------



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Brtech,

After reading your list I remembered a bought the HF digital dial indicator and magnetic base after amazon.idiots shipped me a piece crap that didn't even look like the one I ordered. I love the one from Harbor Freight and it was way less the what amazon was supposed to ship me.

Jerry


----------

